# please help with my first cockatiel!!!



## Helen (Jan 13, 2009)

hi there everyone, i have just bought my first cockatiel, and im not sure how old he is, the man in the pet shop had only got them in that day and he said they where this years... he isnt tame, so i am trying to get him tamed to me, with treats talking gently to him, sittin close to his cage at all times. if any one has any more hints, i wud really appreciate it!!

thank you x


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Firstly welcome! Here is a little something that might help:
* Taming and training is best done in a small room with few distractions. Training involves acceptance and trust between you and your cockatiel. Speak softly to the bird to calm it and always move slowly. Start from the floor and approach the bird from the side rather than head on.; With a treat held between two fingers, coax it onto your hand. It may try to fly and you may have to repeat this several times. Once it's on your hand, then you start having it step up from one hand to the other. If a bird bites hard and persists with biting, you've had him out too long. Repeat the hand-taming lessons several times a day but for short periods of time, about 10 minutes a session.
*​


----------

